# Nicknames



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wondering what sort of nicknames your budgies and parrots have (or am I the only one that has a special lingo for mine) ?

Oisin was often called;
Little sweets
Tickles
Chirpies
Little wee


Noah's is often called;
Chicky or Chicky Chicks
Chicken Licken
Yellow bird
Little rascal


I have full on conversations in high pitched bird language lol - I guess I'm the crazy bird lady


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

This is a fun topic . You're not alone Niamh... 

Robin - Peepy (or is it P.P.?, or PeePee?) and sometimes I even ask him that.  

Raven - Eye ring guy (I know, embarrassingly stupid ) but that's what came to mind one day and I said it and it stuck... He has extra large eyes with prominent light skin circles on a dark background. 
Even more embarrassing, I call his salmon pink colored throat and upper chest markings his chest hair  LOL!!

Griffin - When I first got him I called him a Giant Fuzzy Moth cause he's soft and gray, and hops and leaps like an insect . I don't really call him anything now, except I make a big fuss over how incredibly adorable and soft and cute he is :loveeyes:

The budgies don't have nick names. I should start thinking of some lol.

Edit: I just remembered another one ... I DO have a nickname for Griffin. It's "Back Bird". You know, like a shoulder bird, except he prefers hanging on the back LOL. Even when you bend over, he walks farther down the back to the lower back haha! 
Back Bird is Griffin's alter ego... I never admit to him that I know they're one in the same ... I ask Back Bird "Where's Griffin? Back Bird, have you seen Griffin today?" Of course I never "see" Back Bird, I only feel him on there


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Nick name of one of my male budgie is monkey and he is more than a monkey


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Lol yes it's so funny how the names just develop - they seem to match the personalities


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How true is this ! Budget gets called Little green man Rat bag, 
Baby Boy, Baby, Cheeky boy. And many others I don't know if he would actually answer to his name now. 
Fifo gets called Chatter Box because he never stops talking budgie talk! I lso call him Bossy as he bosses Budget around if he can.
Blue who's name is actually Lapis gets called Blue B52 because of the way he used to fly, he sort of struggled to take off, and made a lot of noise when flying.
My sweet boy Haze who is no longer with us used to get called Gentleman because he was so dignified and reserved. :budgie:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha the conversations we have with our feathered friends are the best


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oddly enough only a chosen few of my budgies and lovebirds have nicknames. 

I'll start with the budgies: Mona, she was named after Mona Lisa due to her placidness and overall facial expression that reminds me a lot of the famous painting. My mother sometimes does call her Mona Lisa. She also goes by the name Monacita.
Luigi, got the "Lulu" nickname. He was the one who came up with the word during one of his word talking sessions, I liked it so much that sometimes I do call him Lulu.
Leonel is often called "pequenino" portuguese word for "little fellow". It was also self entitled just like Luigi.

Now for the lovebirds, I always call my boy Nico "Nikito" because he is the smallest lovebird on the flock.
Lotas is also known as Lotto.
Khaleesi only has a couple of nicknames, "Khalee" and "Bebé" (bebé is the Portuguese word for baby).

The pet that breaks all the records as far as nicknames go is my dog Elvis.
I gather he must have been called close to 100 different petnames over the 12 years I have had him and the funny thing is that he responds to them!
He has been called "Elis", I don't know why, but it took my grandmother a while to call Elvis by his rightful name and it became kind of an inside joke.
Sometimes I call him "Elvius", I like to think that would be his old Latin name. Meelo is also a favourite.
Lately I've been calling him Pinto and all different variations, Pipo (pronounced Peepo) and Pipas (pronounced Peepash).


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh how cute that the budgies decided their own nicknames - clever birdies  yes I understand the multiple names for them it's addictive


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Elsa: Little Queen, Else, Pretty Girl, Cranky Butt, Fluffy Dino
Gilbert: Fluffy Dino (he loves this one), Silly Boy, Baby Boy, Gil
Lily: Cranky Lady, Big Boof, Pretty Girl, Bootiful
Bucky: Buck, Leftie (when his left ear is flipped back), Goober (when his right ear is flipped back), Batman (when both ears are flipped back), Little Man, Big Baby


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I call mine my pudgie budgies, my little tweet-tweets and little fluffy butts lol


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Let's see, what do I call Mallorn? 
She gets called Tweety when she's chirping, Crazy Bird when she's acting crazy, Silly Girl, Bluebird, Angel Face, and Little Blue all the time, Little Piggy when she eats like crazy, Silly Goose all the time, My Darling when I have to apologize to her, Princess when she bosses me around, and Her Royal Highness when I'm annoyed with her. 

Also I call her Mally for short  

Goodness, that's a long list!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

This is so funny I love all the names


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love their fluffy bums. At least Oliver has a fluffy bum lol


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

* I just added an edit at the bottom of my first post above, as I just thought of another funny one for Griffin! 

My Pionus Raven is a fairly good talker, and he made up his own nicknames . One day he started calling himself Ray, or Ray Ray. I had never called him that lol.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> * I just added an edit at the bottom of my first post above, as I just thought of another funny one for Griffin!
> 
> My Pionus Raven is a fairly good talker, and he made up his own nicknames . One day he started calling himself Ray, or Ray Ray. I had never called him that lol.


Oh how cute  Does he bob his head whan he says it too?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Oh how cute  Does he bob his head whan he says it too?


No, but I think he wants attention when he calls himself by his nicknames


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*Bellatrix gets called Bella, Belle, Bells, Bella-Boo, and sometimes Trixie or Bellatrixie. Dobby gets called Dobbyster, Dobbykinz, Dobbydoo, and Handsome. I also refer to both of the budgies as "The Budgaboos". 

Peatree gets call Pea, Peachaburra, Peach, Baby-Girl, ReeRee, Peachareeree. Honey gets called Honey-Bun, Honey-Buns, Honey-Bunny, Honey-Bells. Presley/Precious gets called Pressie and Press.

Grey Bird (Greyson) gets called Grey, Bird, Birrrrrrd, Handsome, Shmoo-bear, and Bat Bird. Jester Bean gets called Jess, Jesse, J, JJ, Bean, Mr Bean, Shmoopy, Shmoops, Handsome, and Boobear.

I'm sure there are other nicknames for all of them. *


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

We call Kosh 'Fluff' or 'Fluffball' since he has the tendency to fluff up into this really soft, cute ball of feathers when he's happy and getting plenty of attention. If he's getting demanding (Kosh? Demanding? Never! *cough*), he's referred to as simply 'The Ambassador'. 

We're still learning about Lyta, so we haven't discovered a good nickname for her yet.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha I'm so glad I'm not the only one  Soooo cute


----------



## BabyArlo (Aug 27, 2014)

Ha ha this is funny I thought it was me being silly with nams, seems I am normal emmmmm! Lol
george = porge
Poofybut
Poofazoid
Budgaroony
Budge baby some times,


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha yes Carline it turns out we are all normal  it's like a support group!


----------

